# verb + -더군요



## idialegre

I know what the particle -군 (or the ending -군요) signifies, but what is -더군요?
Can someone explain this ending to me? For example, 하시더군요.

Thanks!


----------



## terredepomme

It's basically the preterite version of -군. If -군 signifies that you state the fact you have just discovered, -더군 means that you state the fact that you have discovered in the past
철수는 잘생겼군. Cheolsu is handsome, now that I see it.
철수는 잘생겼더군. (I remarked that) Cheolsu was handsome when I saw him for the first time.
Also, I think -더군 tends to serve the function of telling something(in this case telling someone that 철수 is a handsome boy) to someone while -군 tends to be a soliloquoy. 
You can add -요 in the same manner you add -요 to -군 to make the honorific(존댓말).
Note that you can also add -나 instead of -요, which gives it a somewhat familiar touch. 
-구나 is a bit more tilted towards telling something to someone than -군, I think.
철수는 잘생겼구나. This can mean the same thing as 철수는 잘생겼군 but it can also be used in a context where you tell Cheolsu that you find him handsome.
But a formal person might tell Cheolsu 자네는 잘생겼군. There are no clear cut rules to all this, it depends on the "feeling," or the "Sprachgefühl," as the Germans call it.

Other examples:
존나좋군? Now that's awesome.
존나좋더군? That was awesome, I'm telling you.


----------



## kenjoluma

-더- :
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=9437900

Maybe you want to memorize this as a single actor.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you for the explanation, terredepomme. I think I kind of understand, but I'm still a little uncertain about the time element.

The original sentence comes from an interview in which a man is talking about how his somewhat peculiar name was given to him by his father, who used to work in the middle East. He says,

예전에 중동 지역에 공사를 다니시면서 생각한 이름이라고 하시더군요.

I think this means, "My father _told _me that he thought of the name back when he was working in the middle East." And I think it is basically the same as 예전에 중동 지역에 공사를 다니시면서 생각한 이름이라고 하셨어요, but with the added 더군 emphasizing the element of finding out from his father how his name came to be. Am I correct, or am I missing something? And how would it affect the meaning if I used 하셨더군요 in place of 하시더군요?

Again, thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## idialegre

Kenjoluma, I am single, but what makes you think I'm an actor???


----------



## kenjoluma

예전에 중동 지역에 공사를 다니시면서 생각한 이름이라고 하시더군요.

He told me XXXX at that time.
And I am reminded of that event where he told me XXX. And I want to bring it up in the present time. = This is the nuance -더- contains. -더- is generally used for reminiscence.
하셨어요 is also possible. But it's rather a simple fact that 'my father told me'.
하시더군요 has... I don't know, more sentimental value?


----------



## kenjoluma

idialegre, oh, good to know you're single and not an actor. Isn't it great to find two things we share in common at once?


----------



## idialegre

Here's something else we have in common: we both speak very good English.


----------



## idialegre

One final question before you get totally fed up with me: would 하셨군요 also be an acceptable form? And if so, how does it differ from 하셨더군요 and 하시더군요 ?


----------



## terredepomme

Likewise, 하셨더군요 is a preterite form of 하셨군요.
하시더군요 would be the preterite form of 하시는군요.
아버지가 식사를 하셨군요. Father just had a meal(, I can see that).
아버지가 식사를 하셨더군요. Father had a meal. 
아버지가 식사를 하시는군요. Father is having a meal.
아버지가 식사를 하시더군요. Father was having a meal.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you, terredepomme. This is exactly what I needed to see!


----------

